# whats the best beta blocker



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I hear a lot about Inderal but nothing about atenolol. I take atenolol but if Inderal (propranolol) has better benefits I wanna try that. tia.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Inderal


----------



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

I take Inderal......It works........GREAT...

Angel


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

I took Inderal (propanoLOL) for a few years, switched last year to Toprol (metropoLOL?). IIRC Inderal cross the blood-brain-barrier more than some other more selective beta blockers, which might make them control anxiety better I'd assume, also gives more fatigue and such. With Toprol I get much less fatigue, though less anxiety relief, though this may be because of dosage comparisons rather than the drug itself, when relating my experiences with the two drugs.

Read about which ones are more cardioselective and such. I dunno about that stuff... anyone know? I'm guessing the cardioselective types are less good at treating anxiety, but I dunno


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Inderal


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Pindolol if you have a history of depression
Atenolol if you have a history of asthma
Propanolol if you have neither


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: whats the best beta blocker*



Caedmon said:


> Pindolol if you have a history of depression
> Atenolol if you have a history of asthma
> Propanolol if you have neither


what about if you have both?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: re: whats the best beta blocker*



Noca said:


> Caedmon said:
> 
> 
> > Pindolol if you have a history of depression
> ...


Atenolol. Breathing is important.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

TY, I shall ask about Inderal tomorrow


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

I just read on wikipedia: "Propranolol is known to readily cross the blood-brain barrier (BBB) and can pass into the brain, causing side-effects such as depression and nightmares; atenolol was specifically developed to be unable to pass through the blood-brain barrier in order to prevent this effect."

NIGHTMARES... the best aspect of beta blockers are the dreams :lol


----------

